

DNode: Asynchronous Remote Method Invocation for Node.js and the Browser - substack
http://substack.net/posts/85e1bd/DNode-Asynchronous-Remote-Method-Invocation-for-Node-js-and-the-Browser

======
cageface
This is the kind of thing that makes server-side js more compelling - bridging
the language gap between the client and the server.

This particular approach seems to have some security implications though.
What's to prevent a client from sending malicious code to the server?

~~~
simonw
The client doesn't send code to the server, just a JSON representation of the
function arguments (which can include names of client-side callback
functions). There's no eval.

~~~
substack
Thanks for this response and the parent question too. I updated the article to
make this point more clear.

------
pkrumins
Everyone should start using this module for remote method invocation in
node.js!

